# Any recent experience bringing frozen foods into BVI?



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Wow! We made in impulsive decision last night to book a discounted charter and airfare to the BVIs, leaving in 3 weeks. As with our charter last Jun, we''re using Tradewind Yachts.

Last year we brought a nice selection of frozen, prepared foods and ate ashore only 3 out of 9 days. We plan to do the same this time. 

Erring on the side of caution, we arranged for the special permit to import meat (never did get an answer from them whether pre-cooked casserole meat counted). Upon arrival, no one seemed to care about the permit, as long as we paid the 10% duty on our estimated value of the food. 

I''m thinking about skipping the permit this time. Anyone else have recent, relevant experience?

TIA,
Duane


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Never mind on the meat import into BVIs question. Travel Talk Online had plenty of answers for me on this one.

Duane


----------

